# Running a humidifier?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Could running a humidifier in the room with a hedgehog help with dry skin? I know it works wonders on my dry skin in the winter and as curious to if it would help theirs.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

It does help some hedgies. I run a humidifier all the time in their room and one it really helps, but the other one nothings helping. Soooooo....yes


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great. I just got a humidifier and I was hoping it will help Quinn's dry skin. But I've also read on here about watching the humidity levels to make sure they're not too high. Can someone confirm that? Thanks.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Humidifiers can be really beneficial, but I want to share this as it is something to keep in mind.

My mom has COPD and has always had lots of issues with asthma, bronchitis, pneumonia, etc and gets sick a lot. We noticed 3 or 4 years ago that after we started running a humidifier to help with the static electricity in our home, my mom started getting sick more often than normal. It took a while to pinpoint that it was the humidifier causing her issues, but it was because she is allergic to mold and we weren't cleaning the humidifier often or well enough.

Apparently if you don't clean out the water container on humidifiers often enough (every other day or so), you start pumping mold spores into the air. Needless to say, this can cause lots of issues for humans and animals alike.

It's recommended to use vinegar and hot water to clean the water container every other day and the filter in the humidifier weekly, and to put a little vinegar in the water once you fill it up before use.



Quinn said:


> Great. I just got a humidifier and I was hoping it will help Quinn's dry skin. But I've also read on here about watching the humidity levels to make sure they're not too high. Can someone confirm that? Thanks.


My mom's allergist told her that 30-40% is a good level for humans, but I remember TWCOGAR posted something about humidity levels in WB and Algerian hedgies native areas and they were higher than that. *Searches*

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13302&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=humidity+level+algerian+hedgehogs

If the humidity levels really are that high in their native areas, I would assume that keeping your home around 40-50% wouldn't be an issue for them.  But, as we all know, a lot of what is said here at HHC is speculation, so who knows? :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

What's funny is that I'm highly allergic to mold and dust, along with having asthma. My allergist is always saying "You need a humidifier to weigh down the dust, but it'll grow mold..." plus, I'm supposed to use one for after my surgery to keep my sinuses moist, but I digress.

I may get one just to try out.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Our humidifier is still in the box waiting until it gets a little dryer in the winter. I will clean it every other day with some diluted vinegar. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

One thing to consider when getting a humidifier is to use a hot air one. The hot air ones eliminate the risk of mold and mildew in the machine itself. Also, one nice thing about the hot air is it also helps heat the room. In my hedgie room, the nights I ran the humidifier, the heater wouldn't come on. 

I tried a cool air humidifier initially but it did not work for my hedgie room as it blew cool air towards cages. Of course I had cages on all walls which most people don't have so blowing cool air shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nancy, do you have a picture of your hedgie room? I would love to see.  You seem to have a very creative yet practical mind and I'm curious how you have your hedgie room set up.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have any pictures of the original hedgie room for the final couple of years but on my website is what it was like for a few years. http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/ou ... prices.htm It's near the bottom of the page. The long table was where the moms and babies bins were and it also became a play area when there were no babies. The dresser and TV area was gone and the black cages moved closer to the window and the Ferret Nation went where the one black cage went. The cage units by the window were replaced by new cages that were deeper yet narrow which allowed 3 rows in the space that formerly held 2 rows. That room was ideal because it has two windows so the a/c could go in one window, and we still had the other for ventilation when a/c wasn't needed.

When I had to downsize the gang moved to a different room that isn't nearly as convenient and I don't have any pictures of it... yet.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Wow!! I'd love to see pictures of the new set up, too. How many cages/hedgies did you have when those pictures were taken? It looks like a lot :shock:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That room setup had 26 permanent cages with room for 5 or 6 bins on the table where the moms and babies were. When I replaced the 2 cage units that held for each, the new cages held 12 plus the FN and for a while I had a small condo holding 2 that sat under the one window. At one time I had 39 adults in the room plus a mom with babies. The room was crowded but I'd had so many rescues come in over one winter, many that needed special homes or to stay here. Most of the time over the years I had between 25 & 30. 

Now I have 8 and the most the new room will hold is 12. This room isn't as convenient a layout and only has 1 window. I'll get a picture of it sometime soon.


----------

